# Are mealworms safe for Crested Geckos



## Wattzy21stCentury (Feb 20, 2011)

Read somewhere that mealworms are not suitable for a Crested Gecko to eat, while in other places it states that its ok to feed a Crested Gecko mealworms, :bash:

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wattzy21stCentury said:


> Read somewhere that mealworms are not suitable for a Crested Gecko to eat, while in other places it states that its ok to feed a Crested Gecko mealworms, :bash:
> 
> What do you guys think ?


Completely fine
Don't feed as a staple though, i'd go for locust or crickets as they're more active which causes the crestie to be, thus preventing it getting obese and lazy.
Just feed mealworms a couple of times a month with some CGD and locust


----------



## Wattzy21stCentury (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

in my experience it has proven to be fine.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Ive heard they're fatty too, so as a treat weekly


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

if they'll eat them they should be fine


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i feed mine mealies but i wouldnt as a staple diet.i give mine every 3rd livefood feed.i alternate between locusts,dubias and mealies


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It's always best to provide a mixed diet, but mealworms aren't nutritionally as bad as often pointed out. If they hatch into the adult beetles, I would avoid feeding these, as they have very tough shells with lots of chitin.


----------

